# South Africa - Swaziland & Lesotho



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice rhino pics! And you were lucky to see a leopard so near! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful safari, with a camera and not a gun it's so much better! Maginific images  
it is one of the most beautiful among the many African treasures


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: I'm speechless!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one extraordinary safari, you seeing wildlife in person.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Swaziland - Big Park Mlilwane*

*Day 5 – a new country: Swaziland*

After the border formalities, including one extra (wrong) stamp at the Swaziland side we can go on towards our location for the next coming days. 
Big Park Mlilwane, one of the three Big Parks within Swaziland.
This park, compared to the other ones doesn't have big predators (except big crocs and if you really lucky hippo's).
So there is plenty of time to go out on horse, bike or taking a nice hike. Cool! 
http://www.biggameparks.org/mlilwane/









110.
Swaziland on the road.









111.
First view on the parc at the entrance.









112.
Beautifull colored lily.









113.
The funny beehives is our place for the coming night to sleep in. Inside with a good shower and toilet. 
The dooropening you could close with a piece plywood and lock it.
The animals walk in the parc itself between the hives and so. A extra light is helpfull getting back to your own hive..









114.
Wildlife on our grounds.









115.
This day we had a nice sunset over a beautifull green landscape.









116.
The day after there were more clouds so enjoying this view  









117.
Nice skies.









118.
Powerfull words and memorial for a not so nice occasion. 









119.
Wild. 









120.
Little bird.









The next day we had all day to explore this wildreserve and parkarea. In the morning we took a bike (MTB) and in the afternoon I went on a walk.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Swaziland has a nice flag! 

And I have two favourites! kay:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 112.
> Beautifull colored lily.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Big Park Mlilwane*

*Day 6 – Swaziland - Big Park Mlilwane*

On this day we explore the park by bike and on foot.

121.
During breakfast we have a good view on a lot of birds.









After breakfast time to take the bike!

122.
Landscape.









123.
A blesbok.









124.
Very nice area with many routes and beautifull sights. Spot the impala.









125.
Earthroads









126.
Zebra’s in Mlilwane.









127.
Solo.









128.
Our path was blocked.....so need to be patient.









129.
Nice place for riding a bike.









130.
Lets zoom in a bit to a big crock near the lake in this park.









131.
Further along in the lake an other one is enjoying some sun.









132.
African pied wagtail









133.
Yellow, noisy birds with funny nest.









134.
Village weaver.









135.
At the lake...









136.
If I am correct a Cape wagtail at the water edge.









137.
Small skunk at the ground near the beehives.









138.
Dragonfly.









139.
Enjoying and relaxing while eating.









140.
Eye.









Nest time we go on foot trough the park.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially love the pics of the crocks and the weaver birds. kay:

On TV I saw that the male weaver bird makes this wonderful nest, and then
a female comes and looks at it. If she tests it negative, she not only is content
by showing that she doesn't like it, but tears it off the tree and throws it
to the ground... :lol:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*walking in Mlilwane*

*Day 6 – Swaziland – walking at Big Park Mlilwane*

141.
Landscape beauty 









142.
Nowhere flat.









143.
Very relaxing walking along these paths.









144.









145.
More then enough wildebeest.









146.
Typical tree 









147.
Water.









148.
From the plains now in more forrest like area.









149.
Wat a superb beautifull bird!! :banana:  (African paradise flycatcher)









150.









151.









152.
Nile goose.









153.
Red earth.









154.









155.
What a noise!! White-fronted bee-eaters 









156.
Steady going towards the evening.









157.
Flowers.









158.









159.
Termite hill near the main entrance road of the park.









160.
Sun is setting.









After these days in Swaziland we go back to South Africa and the coastline. Lets go to Sint Lucia.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourites are the beautiful pics of the African Pradise Flycatcher and
the flying Nile Goose. Wonderful landscape pics too! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing sights! The bee-eating birds.....


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Saint Lucia South Africa*

*Day 7 – back to South Africa (Saint Lucia)*

On this day we say goodbye to Swaziland and we go back towards South Africa. At the end of the day we arrive in Saint Lucia at the coast.
This place and its surrounding nature reserves are know for lots of hippo's, black rhino and crocs.
We drive in the third south african province of this trip; KwaZulu Natal.
A pretty long day driving and not so great weather so not to much pics made 

161.
Just back in SA this big bird is sitting relaxed en keeping a eye on everything.









Like said weather was pretty bad so we are allready in Saint Lucia and taking a boat onto Lake Saint Lucia to see of we could spot some crocs and hippos.
Because of the rain crocs didn't show themselves but hippos we saw more then enough 

162.
On Lake St Lucia.









163.
An African Giant Kingfisher.









164.
Funny animals! 









165.
Other wildlife along the edge of the lake.









166.
In the water.









167.
Show us your teeth!  









168.
Little hippo beying cautious in low water..









169.
Mangrove.









170.
In flight.









171.
A giant heron.









172.
Hippofriends.









The next day we will have a whole day of ‘gamedrive’ in iSimangaliso Wetland Park, which was the first south african park (1999) which ended up on the world heritage list.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

:applause: 



Patrick Highrise said:


> 164.
> Funny animals!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*gamedrive in iSimangaliso Wetland Park*

*Day 8 – ‘gamedrive’ near Saint Lucia*

This day of gamedrive I split in two parts.
It was pretty rainy and also some wind in the jeep but landscape and animals were really nice so at the end the weahter wasn't a real issue 

173.
Little Zebra.









174.
Part of the varied landscape of the iSimangaliso Wetland Park.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISimangaliso_Wetland_Park









175.
Not only an asphaltroad 









176.
The white rhino we spotted pretty quick in the part....lets see if we could actually see a black rhino also this day....









177.
Not so flat area here in the park.









178.
Green it is!









179.
View from a pretty highpoint in the park towards the lagune.









180.
Choose your tree.









181.
Views one more time.









182.
On our way back from the heigh point we cross paths with these two buffaloes.









183.
Our guide behind the wheel has so great sight...he spotted this dung beetle on the road while driving.









184.
Face to face with this kudu male.









185.
His ladies aren't that far away 









186.
Landscape beauty.









187.
We finally make our stop at Cape Vidal. Rough coastline and a bit dangerous also if I see this sign correctly  









next part we go on at the cape and our drive in this NP.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love those big beetles which were holy to the Old Egyptians!  kay:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 183.
> Our guide behind the wheel has so great sight...he spotted this dung beetle on the road while driving.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you quite enjoy it when the journey get's a little dangerous...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Day 8 and day 9...*

*Day 8 part 2 – ‘gamedrive’ Sint Lucia. *

188.
Coastline at Cape Vidal.









189.
Rising tide or not, we still are fishing! 









190.
Now still visible...









191.
Beach









192.
Not a calm sea.









193.
Monkeys









194.
Landscape









195.
Kudu females on the road.









196.
They say its dangerous here... mg:  









197.
At the lagune...but be aware there are crocs here!









198.
Later on the day along the rocky coastline.









After this we were heading back to the exit. Two stupid drivers overtook us with high speed, which isn't allowed in this NP.  
A little bit later lots of breaking lights....there is probably something to see...

199.
And yes!!! A Black Rhino!! :banana: :banana:









200.
Personally I hoped that the rhino would charge at the red car (that was one of to stupid drivers  )









201.
Beautifull animal! 









202.
In the village Saint Lucia.









After this we head inland again. On our way to the South African part of Drakensberg mountain range.
Since it was a long drive and that I didn't make that much pics I use them here in this post.

*Day 9 on our way to the Drakensbergen *

203.
On the road.









204.
We are almost near Durban.









205.
Still at the Durban area.









206.
Landscape near our hotel.









207.
Little village.









208.
Alone on the road.









209.
View at our hotel (Mont aux Sources) towards the 'amphitheater'









The next day it was a real nice hike into the mountains!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

One of many favourites: The monkey pic! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Walking in Drakensbergen*

*Day 10 in the Drakensbergen *

210.
In the morning after breakfast we had some better views towards the mountains/ridge.









211.
Pano @ our hotel.









212.
We have plenty of routes to choose from 









213.
Yeah walking again! 









214.
First part trough the forrest.









215.
With some views of the higher peaks in this area. The heighest points of the Amphitheatre are over 3200m.









216.









217.
Relaxing surroundings. 









218.
A Scarlet-chested Sunbird.









219.
Offcourse different then my adventures in Nepal (Himalayas (2013 & 2014 (Everest)), but still a really nice area to walk. kay:









220.
Some rock...









221.
Well maintained paths.









222.
Panorama time...









223.
Some more rocks in the landscape...the first one looks a bit like..... so you could walk there trough the Policeman’s Helmet Trail.  









224.









225.
Okay me on a picture then 









226.









227.
Some forrest area again..









228.
views on the landscape just above 2000m.









229.
Offcourse we could get a bit higher at parts in the landscape.









230.
More then enough monkeys..also here 









231.
Including little ones.









The next day its time to go to the third country of this trip: the kingdom of Lesotho...one of the highlights of this trip!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the singing Sunbird and the monkeys!
Wonderful landscapes, fine pics! kay:


----------

